# Best tank mates for a 10 gallon tank?



## EmilyD (Sep 29, 2015)

Hi! 

I am upgrading my Betta from a 2 gallon tank to a 10 gallon :-D
I thought it would be a good time to add some tank mates so I can add him to the tank with the other fish in their first. I have been doing a lot of research but I think it has left me more confused?! If the set up doesn't work, I would rather move his tank mates to the 2gal and leave him in the 10 if possible. So what tank mates are best and able to live in a 2gal if needed and if possible? 

Thanks!


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

> So what tank mates are best and able to live in a 2gal


None. 2 gal is too small for almost anything maybe 1 snail.


----------



## EmilyD (Sep 29, 2015)

NickAu said:


> None. 2 gal is too small for almost anything maybe 1 snail.


Ok, well I did say "if possible." Now I know. Any other suggestions that don't have to be in a 2gal?


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

In a 10 gal you can have 1 betta and a mystery snail and that's about it, Maybe a few shrimp but your tank would have to be heavily (and I mean stuffed) planted tank.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

In my 10 I have Guthrie, six African Dwarf Frogs, Pygmy Cories and Celestial Pearl Danio. What you can have depends not only on their size but on filtration capacity. I run two internal filters. One filters 60 GPH and the other 119 GPH. With weekly 25% water changes my parameters are 0 Ammonia and Nitrites and 10-20 Nitrates. It also depends whether tank mates are bottom, mid or top dwellers. The ADF are bottom; CPO bottom to mid; Pygmy mid and Betta top. You don't want all of the fish to prefer the same level. And all of my fish are Nano/Mini and don't get any bigger than 1".

To be successful with tank mates the aquarium/filters need to be mature and at least eight weeks past cycling. The tank also needs to be heavily planted.

You don't need to add the other fish first. Cycle it with your Betta and another filter. When you get the tank mates turn the lights off in the aquarium; float and when you turn them loose keep the lights off at least an hour.

Remember that adding too many fish at once to a cycled tank can cause a mini-cycle. For that reason I recommend using Seachem Stability when introducing new fish. It's what I do and I've never had issues keeping the cycle going.

With proper filtration, heavy planting and no two species demanding the same level you can have a nice 10 gallon Betta-based community with two other species of Nano fish. BTW, they only fish I know that could live in a two gallon are high-maintenance and must be fed live food like Grindal, Banana or White Worms.


----------

